# Pros and Cons: Mac vs PC



## Echoo (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering if you guys could help with finding a present for Christmas. My brother wants PC but i wanted to know what is better a PC or a Mac, cost doesn't matter. Eventhough i like PC with technology increasing rapidly, I don't think PC could stand a chance in the future. This just my thought want to what u guys are think.

It would be helpful if u guys can help,:smile:
Thanks, Echoo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

MAC = good for applications like photoshop and creative design software,
Music or video editing
Bad because apple track everything you do because they think they
own you
Not that great for gaming
Can still get viruses (dont believe the BS from people who say they
can't)
The MAC Operating system is very stable.

PC = More commons, so lots of apps are written for PC only, you can game with a decent set up, you can also do video or graphics design depending on how good your system is.

will be good for gaming providing its a good setup

more chance of a virus with windows but in either OS you should have anti-virus softwate


----------



## Echoo (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks so much Greenbrucelee,

I have decide on get him a pc because all he does mostly is play games. so mac doesn't seem private.

Echoo


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Echoo said:


> Thanks so much Greenbrucelee,
> 
> I have decide on get him a pc because all he does mostly is play games. so mac doesn't seem private.
> 
> Echoo


why not build one?

you can make sure you get quality if you build where as some manufacturers have the odd good component in their system along with not so good components.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Mac = wayyyy overpriced computer for what you get. I could build 2 better pcs for the amount of one Mac.


----------



## Echoo (Nov 17, 2011)

What you guys mean by building one? If you guys can explain a little clearer i would consider it.

Echoo


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Building one means buying all the hardware yourself and putting it together. It's the best choice as OEM computers (Dell, HP....) all use lower quality hardware. See link below.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

get all the bits and put them together


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought he wanted a laptop... Isn't this laptop support? Possible to customize laptops (dedicated video, RAM, card readers, etc) but build ... ... ??


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

jaythorpe522 said:


> I thought he wanted a laptop... Isn't this laptop support? Possible to customize laptops (dedicated video, RAM, card readers, etc) but build ... ... ??


lol so it is


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

jaythorpe522 said:


> I thought he wanted a laptop... Isn't this laptop support? Possible to customize laptops (dedicated video, RAM, card readers, etc) but build ... ... ??


Good point! I just saw PC and thought desktop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check out Asus they are pretty good


----------



## Echoo (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry guys, if i posted it on the wrong topic. I wanted to buy a PC so i decide on building one but the problem was choosing the mother board. I want help on find a motherboard that would help me be able to play most of the online games and MW3. without any lag or any problems. Can you guys help? Please.

Thanks in advance,
Echoo


----------



## Echoo (Nov 17, 2011)

I ran into another problem my father is telling me to get a Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600 (8M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB). But my friends are tell me to get a AMD Athlon 64x2 2.0GHz Dual Core. Need help deciding.

Thanks in advance,
Echoo


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to building


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Echoo said:


> I ran into another problem my father is telling me to get a Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600 (8M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB). But my friends are tell me to get a AMD Athlon 64x2 2.0GHz Dual Core. Need help deciding.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Echoo


Old tech, Are you looking to build a desktop?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Echoo said:


> I ran into another problem my father is telling me to get a Intel® Core™2 Quad Processor Q6600 (8M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB). But my friends are tell me to get a AMD Athlon 64x2 2.0GHz Dual Core. Need help deciding.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Echoo


Both those cpu's are like 5/6 years old. Have a look at our recommended builds in the sticky

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well first you would need a motherboatd that would take an amd cpu or a motherboard that would take an intel cpu. you will not find a motherboard that could take either.

look at the build link above


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Don't go with a Intel Q6600 as they are pretty old and slow and so it the X2 2.0ghz. Check the link in post #17 for some good systems.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Definitely go with a Windows PC over MAC.
Look at our suggested build list for ideas. Amd_Man posted the lomk in Post #7.


----------

